# Oxide Distortion



## K Pedals (Jul 2, 2020)

Just got done with this one...


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 2, 2020)

Beautiful work.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 2, 2020)

COOL!.,The Mean Lean Green Machine!


----------



## Barry (Jul 2, 2020)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 2, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Beautiful work.


Thanks!¡


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 2, 2020)

Barry said:


> Very nice indeed!


Thanks Barry!¡


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice clean build. And without the benefit of Build Docs!

Oh wait, Aion has build docs.  Appears that the CA3260 is back in production.  Those suckers are pricy though at $5 ea.  You get yours from Mouser?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 25, 2020)

No stock from mouser CA3260EZ.

Can I use CA3260*A*EZ as a replacement?


----------



## cooder (Oct 25, 2020)

Great build! Also curious for opamp recommendations and sources.... watching this with interest...!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2020)

moonlightpedalbuilds said:


> No stock from mouser CA3260EZ.
> 
> Can I use CA3260*A*EZ as a replacement?


Yes.


----------



## cooder (Oct 26, 2020)

Wow that is one pricey op amp there... just checked on Mouser...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2020)

I'll bet TL072 would sound the same.  All of the clipping is in the diodes.  If you're selling it as an authentic clone, or like sniffing corks, then you have to pony up for the CA3260xxx.  Otherwise, install a socket and find out for yourself whether you can hear the difference.  I have opinions about the input & output buffers as well.  It's all about the corks.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 26, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'll bet TL072 would sound the same.  All of the clipping is in the diodes.  If you're selling it as an authentic clone, or like sniffing corks, then you have to pony up for the CA3260xxx.  Otherwise, install a socket and find out for yourself whether you can hear the difference.  I have opinions about the input & output buffers as well.  It's all about the corks.


Yeah there’s not much difference 
I checked when I first built it


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice clean build. And without the benefit of Build Docs!


Chuck D. Bones said:


> Oh wait, Aion has build docs.  Appears that the CA3260 is back in production.  Those suckers are pricy though at $5 ea.  You get yours from Mouser?


Yeah it got mine from mouser
I bought 3 of them...
I guess they’re sold out now


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2020)

Now we know who bought 'em all.  

Sure are a lotta MT-10 clones for sale on Reverb.


----------



## cooder (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah I'll probably sand the label off an TL072 and scribble by hand CA3260 on there.... the cork will sniff so much musty redder and oak flavoured and flowery...


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 26, 2020)

cooder said:


> Yeah I'll probably sand the label off an TL072 and scribble by hand CA3260 on there.... the cork will sniff so much musty redder and oak flavoured and flowery...


Be sure to include “Vintage” and “NOS”


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2020)

Ha ha, you joke about it but there is plenty of that  going on on eBay.


----------



## HousTom (Dec 8, 2020)

FYI the build doc (dated 11/24/20) has C101 listed as *both *47u *and *10u electrolytic.  The schematic says 47u.  It's just a power filter-ish cap for VREF so while I'm sure either would work, 47u seems more typical and logical there.  That is all.


----------

